# Swing it, Baby!



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Haha--

Awesome picture Prop!!

When I take my daughter to the park, that is all she wants to be on:rofl:


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Cute Pic. I'm 57 with no kids. Almost makes me think I missed something. I said almost!! :rofl:

dj


----------



## Bimrpwr (May 29, 2005)

looking cute prop. Miss those days with the kids.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Real cutie pie. She will be a heartbreaker.


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

I was hoping to see some action shots of your 5er swingin' the rear end out


----------



## Bimrpwr (May 29, 2005)

sc 540i said:


> I was hoping to see some action shots of your 5er swingin' the rear end out


Maybe i can take some footage of that happening this spring/summer when i make it that way. Thats if i can keep up with him


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

Bimrpwr said:


> Maybe i can take some footage of that happening this spring/summer when i make it that way. Thats if i can keep up with him


I look forward to it:bigpimp:


----------



## FlyingDragon (Jul 4, 2007)

That's a great and fun pic of your daughter. I love taking pictures of my 2 year old in candid moments. 

I need to get around to detailing my 06 530i and taking pictures of it in action. With the wheels spinning and the xenons on. That would be a great picture!


----------

